# Crazy Cycles



## ProFIT (Nov 30, 2014)

What is the craziest cycle/s you've ever run? With amount of long term users we have here should be interesting to see what people have run throughout the years:muscles:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 30, 2014)

2000 mg's of test e
1000 mg's of deca
750 mg's of sustanon
700 mg's of dbol 4 on 4 off
This cycle put a lot of weight in me in a short period of time. Looking back running a cycle as long as did was just careless and stupid


----------



## kubes (Nov 30, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> 2000 mg's of test e
> 1000 mg's of deca
> 750 mg's of sustanon
> 700 mg's of dbol 4 on 4 off
> This cycle put a lot of weight in me in a short period of time. Looking back running a cycle as long as did was just careless and stupid




Good greif that's a lot of gear


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 1, 2014)

2000 T400(blend)
700   Drol
6iu    GH...I looked retarded....although also looks just as good on 1100 T400, 700 Drol & 500 Mast...some reason I put on weight with mast


----------



## roadglide83 (Dec 1, 2014)

Wasn't the largest total mg cycle but I had best gains from it. 
1500mg test e week
1,000 mg tren ace week. 
300mg deca week, just for joints. 
Had really zero sides except BP little elevated.


----------



## Sully (Dec 1, 2014)

Never run a crazy cycle compared to some of the guys here. 

1gram of Tren
125mg Test E


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Dec 1, 2014)

Shit, I've ran some stupid doses.. Never for extended periods.

The biggest in recent times would be

1750 sust
2100 deca
100mg Drol Ed


----------



## Sandpig (Dec 1, 2014)

LOL

I can't touch any of these.

Maybe that's why I only weigh 200? Better step it up.


----------



## srd1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Did 2 grams T400  1gram tren enanthate  700 mg of injectable dbol (droped the dbol after 4 weeks) a week for 6 weeks was on 3iu of hgh a day for 6months going into and during this cycle best run ever loved every minute of it except the daily pins those sucked ass lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 1, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Did 2 grams T400  1gram tren enanthate  700 mg of injectable dbol (droped the dbol after 4 weeks) a week for 6 weeks was on 3iu of hgh a day for 6months going into and during this cycle best run ever loved every minute of it except the daily pins those sucked ass lol



Please tell me you meant 70mg inj dbol/wk!!!


----------



## srd1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Nope 100 mg a day believe it or not bloods came back good at the end...i had done 100 mg a day with oral dbol before didnt figure injectable wouldnt be much different. Main side was horrible bacne


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Dec 1, 2014)

Injectable orals are way way easier on the liver


----------



## Derek7X (Dec 2, 2014)

i coach some ifbb pro bodybuilders as a job on the side, this is an anonymous individual's cycle...he has worked with me since he was only 175pounds and he is currently 278 at 6'0 with abs

it switches a lot and decreases a lot at different times, but this is the heaviest it has gotten so far. it may have to increase soon too because he claims he wants to win the NY pro etc.

3000 sustanon/week (pharm)
1000 deca/week (pharm) 
1800 anadrol/week (pharm) 6-8 weeks max
300 primo (pharm)
18iu hgh(pharm)
insulin - not writing the protocol for certain reasons (pharm)
various peptides in there at different dosages - not writing specific names or protocol for certain reasons
synthol injected into upper chest and inner biceps - not writing specific protocol for certain reasons

comes out to a little over 6grams pharm gear and 18iu pharm hgh+insulin+peptides+synth


----------



## *Bio* (Dec 2, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Shit, I've ran some stupid doses.. Never for extended periods.
> 
> The biggest in recent times would be
> 
> ...




E, what ancillaries were you running with this cycle?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Dec 2, 2014)

12.5 Bromo and 1.25 Letro 2x week


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 2, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Nope 100 mg a day believe it or not bloods came back good at the end...i had done 100 mg a day with oral dbol before didnt figure injectable wouldnt be much different. Main side was horrible bacne



Lol,  I misread it.  Thought that was daily!


----------



## srd1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Lmao i was wondering why you were questioning 100 mg a day ive heard of people doing alot worse lol


----------



## diced1 (Dec 2, 2014)

700 MG prop
1200 MG Eq
1050 MG Tren ace
700 MG masteron
100 MG anavar
6 IU GH


----------



## diced1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> i coach some ifbb pro bodybuilders as a job on the side, this is an anonymous individual's cycle...he has worked with me since he was only 175pounds and he is currently 278 at 6'0 with abs
> 
> it switches a lot and decreases a lot at different times, but this is the heaviest it has gotten so far. it may have to increase soon too because he claims he wants to win the NY pro etc.
> 
> ...


Damn that's a lot of anadrol.


----------



## Derek7X (Dec 2, 2014)

it is, but i know people on 400+/ed ...honestly bodybuilding just saddens me
i just try to help people because they're going to do what they're going to do anyways. theyre forced to do it because they want to win or be the best they can be. i figure at least if i help them monitor their health while doing it, they will be much healthier and have a better life than just blasting 10+grams and killing themselves

i wish bodybuilding just died at this point. or at least went back to somewhere around the late 1970s

i would never ever ever be a bodybuilder

hard for me to understand how people can do this

best you can do is keep them as healthy as possible once their mind is set


----------



## Big A (Dec 3, 2014)

Up to 3g/week sustanon
up to 1g/week deca or eq
75mg tren ED or EOD
up to 50mg/d d-bol or 150mg/d a-50 4 weeks on 4 weeks off
gh
insulin
Syntherol
T3
proscar
femara
Synthergine
hcg every 4 weeks or clomid EOD
metformin after every high carb meal on the days that insulin is not used


----------



## diced1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> it is, but i know people on 400+/ed ...honestly bodybuilding just saddens me
> i just try to help people because they're going to do what they're going to do anyways. theyre forced to do it because they want to win or be the best they can be. i figure at least if i help them monitor their health while doing it, they will be much healthier and have a better life than just blasting 10+grams and killing themselves
> 
> i wish bodybuilding just died at this point. or at least went back to somewhere around the late 1970s
> ...


I agree!


----------



## aon1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> i coach some ifbb pro bodybuilders as a job on the side, this is an anonymous individual's cycle...he has worked with me since he was only 175pounds and he is currently 278 at 6'0 with abs
> 
> it switches a lot and decreases a lot at different times, but this is the heaviest it has gotten so far. it may have to increase soon too because he claims he wants to win the NY pro etc.
> 
> ...



Looking at these doses I really need to give in and get a trainer, because compared my doses are pissing in the wind other than I seem to be imune to high dose tren


----------



## 6iron (Dec 5, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> i coach some ifbb pro bodybuilders as a job on the side, this is an anonymous individual's cycle...he has worked with me since he was only 175pounds and he is currently 278 at 6'0 with abs
> 
> it switches a lot and decreases a lot at different times, but this is the heaviest it has gotten so far. it may have to increase soon too because he claims he wants to win the NY pro etc.
> 
> ...





I know I must be out of the loop on this but what is the benefit of having the Primo in a stack like that? Please understand that Im asking for learning purposes.


----------



## Derek7X (Dec 5, 2014)

lol, I can't reveal why it's there, but just know it was a very individualized thing.
it's not typical lol...not really necessary for everybody but it does help with something.
you're not out of the loop, trust me, it's strange and people don't normally do this.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Dec 5, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> lol, I can't reveal why it's there, but just know it was a very individualized thing.
> it's not typical lol...not really necessary for everybody but it does help with something.
> you're not out of the loop, trust me, it's strange and people don't normally do this.




I've seen these kind of numbers for years now- but honestly how much of a difference do you really think it makes?

I've ran cycles like that in the past and to me I didn't see the biggest of difference. At a certain point  at least for me- going up and up in gear usage didn't do much different.

Now when I see 18ius of gh and Slin, that I can see having a dramatic increase in results.


----------



## Derek7X (Dec 6, 2014)

Increasing the gear to those amounts is worthless without GH .
If you don't have the GH to back it up, you're better off staying at 1-2g


----------



## Derek7X (Dec 7, 2014)

My lord


----------



## K1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Here is one of the SHIC's I ran years back...Put a lot of mass on but was rough on the body (only ended up doing 3 or 4 of these types of shics in total...just too much wear on the body):

days01-07 500mg Sust/ed 
days08-14 400mg NPP/ed
days15-28 150mg Dbol/ed
days15-28 200mg Mast Prop/eod
days01-28 1mg Propecia/ed
days01-28 1mg Arimidex/ed
days01-28 20mg Nolva/ed
days01-28 25mcg Cytomel (T3)/ed
days01-28 30iu/ed HGH (Hyges)
days01-28 4ml/ed Synthergine
days01-28 Syntherol (bis and tris ramping up)

Southpaw use to set up killer shic cycles for some of us that would put on the muscle but would beat the body up something fierce.....

Was at my best and worst from this one...Only time I ever actually looked like a bodybuilder (5'8" 235lbs - ripped and vascular, even my head was veined to shit :wtf::muscles...Felt like shit the entire time and crashed hard once coming off and lost most all of it within two months.


----------



## srd1 (Dec 8, 2014)

30iu a day hgh holy fuck batman!!!! I couldnt even imagine physically or financially lol


----------



## twatwaffle (Feb 22, 2015)

500mg test cyp eod
300mg test prop eod 
1350mg deca wk
100mg dbol Ed


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 22, 2015)

Hmmm ... 2 g test  cyp wk 150mg A50 day 50 mg dbol day 800mg deca wk 
200mg test suspension daily(schein usa), That was plenty.
Strength was pretty good   lol..........T


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 22, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> Hmmm ... 2 g test  cyp wk 150mg A50 day 50 mg dbol day 800mg deca wk
> 200mg test suspension daily(schein usa), That was plenty.
> Strength was pretty good   lol..........T



Lol had you added halo to that,  you could have spontaneously combusted!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 22, 2015)

I ran my very first cycle out of Visine bottles and only one 18g x1 1/2" pin.  Now that's crazy!


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 22, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> I ran my very first cycle out of Visine bottles and only one 18g x1 1/2" pin.  Now that's crazy!



18g!  At least those old Organon Sust pre-loads were dull 20g!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 22, 2015)

Lol,  it was the only ones my feed store carried.  Damn near like the old reusable syringes with the glass barrels!  When I received 21g for my next cycle,  I was thrilled!  Ironically,  I haven't used anything other than slin pins for the last 4 years.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 22, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  it was the only ones my feed store carried.  Damn near like the old reusable syringes with the glass barrels!  When I received 21g for my next cycle,  I was thrilled!  Ironically,  I haven't used anything other than slin pins for the last 4 years.


Did you keep sharpening the needle with sandpaper?  Lol.  I've done the feed store thing back in the day also


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes I used the feed store for my first time.  But I got 2 they were 23g 1.5" used it fir my whole 8 week cycle.


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 22, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> Hmmm ... 2 g test  cyp wk 150mg A50 day 50 mg dbol day 800mg deca wk
> 200mg test suspension daily(schein usa), That was plenty.
> Strength was pretty good   lol..........T



How long and what were gains like? Suspension is always a game changer


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 22, 2015)

twatwaffle said:


> 500mg test cyp eod
> 300mg test prop eod
> 1350mg deca wk
> 100mg dbol Ed


Any issues from all that deca?


----------



## twatwaffle (Feb 22, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Any issues from all that deca?




Nope. Ran caber, 1-.5mg when I think of it. Prolly once a week. 

3mg Letro every 7 days or so.


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 22, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  it was the only ones my feed store carried.  Damn near like the old reusable syringes with the glass barrels!  When I received 21g for my next cycle,  I was thrilled!  Ironically,  I haven't used anything other than slin pins for the last 4 years.



slin pins?   So you are injecting all of your gear subq?


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 22, 2015)

amateurmale said:


> slin pins?   So you are injecting all of your gear subq?


All im


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 22, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Did you keep sharpening the needle with sandpaper?  Lol.  I've done the feed store thing back in the day also


Just wish I would have been smart enough to have noticed the gold mine of tren on the shelf.  The good old days!


----------



## AVP (Feb 23, 2015)

100 drol ed, 1.500mg Sustanon pharma ew, 800 mg EQ ew, 800 mg tren e ew, 6iu hgh phizer Geno Ed, 12.5mg aromasin ed, 0.5 Dostinex e2d that was my craziest cycle that was bulking for nationals, I know it's not to much gear competed with some other guys that run 5-6grms of gear per week. My normal cycles are the half of it at bulking!


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm a big dude..... I cant even play on this Thread.....WOW.

:yeahthat:        :action-smiley-062:


----------



## dozisthebeast (Feb 24, 2015)

Goddamn these are some serious cycles!!! Currious, for any of you guys, how many weeks or times a year would you do these huge cycles?


----------



## nothuman (Feb 24, 2015)

K1 said:


> Here is one of the SHIC's I ran years back...Put a lot of mass on but was rough on the body (only ended up doing 3 or 4 of these types of shics in total...just too much wear on the body):
> 
> days01-07 500mg Sust/ed
> days08-14 400mg NPP/ed
> ...



How much did you gain in those 4 weeks? And did you prime your body beforehand?


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Mar 1, 2015)

Derek7X said:


> i coach some ifbb pro bodybuilders as a job on the side, this is an anonymous individual's cycle...he has worked with me since he was only 175pounds and he is currently 278 at 6'0 with abs
> 
> it switches a lot and decreases a lot at different times, but this is the heaviest it has gotten so far. it may have to increase soon too because he claims he wants to win the NY pro etc.
> 
> ...


You are a liar and a troll Derek Ethan Etebari, you coach 0 people and are a known psychopath and not welcome on most other forums due to lies and interference with other members personal lives.


----------



## zoey101fan (Mar 1, 2015)

Would love to run:
3-4g's UGL test (1.5-2g's pharma)
2g's deca (1g pharma)
Maybe 1.5g tren or 1.5g EQ --can't decide

I'd probably do 8iu's kefei (tested about 55-65% of pharma) on workout days
I've shot up to 45iu's slin PWO, but i'd honestly probably keep it at 15-20iu's R PWO.  45 was just unnecessary, and it is quite the ride.


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 1, 2015)

zoey101fan said:


> Would love to run:
> 3-4g's UGL test (1.5-2g's pharma)
> 2g's deca (1g pharma)
> Maybe 1.5g tren or 1.5g EQ --can't decide
> ...




I'm curious....where did u get the idea that ugl test/deca is worth half of pharmacy test/deca on a mg per mg basis?


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Mar 1, 2015)

amateurmale said:


> I'm curious....where did u get the idea that ugl test/deca is worth half of pharmacy test/deca on a mg per mg basis?



99% of all sources are about 50% dosed. Any source that gets their raws from China is almost guaranteed around 50% dosed. Blood work on test should come back at ng/DL = 8-10x mg dosage
The best ugl source I know of has at least 75% dosed test at all times and most of the time 90+, but that was a very rare find


----------



## AVP (Mar 1, 2015)

Slaytonslayer said:


> 99% of all sources are about 50% dosed. Any source that gets their raws from China is almost guaranteed around 50% dosed. Blood work on test should come back at ng/DL = 8-10x mg dosage
> 
> The best ugl source I know of has at least 75% dosed test at all times and most of the time 90+, but that was a very rare find




I don't agree with you mate, I have done blood tests on many ugl, the worst I ever see because I compare the results with pharm grade amps also with labmax tests with the labs that I was try was 80% maybe more, you can say that I am lucky but I don't think so, so many good UGL out there, I know national level and pro that use them so no way all to be garbage mate!


----------



## 6iron (Mar 1, 2015)

Slaytonslayer said:


> 99% of all sources are about 50% dosed. Any source that gets their raws from China is almost guaranteed around 50% dosed. Blood work on test should come back at ng/DL = 8-10x mg dosage
> The best ugl source I know of has at least 75% dosed test at all times and most of the time 90+, but that was a very rare find





GH yes-Orals usually-Oils most are decent if what's in vial matches the label.


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Mar 1, 2015)

6iron said:


> GH yes-Orals usually-Oils most are decent if what's in vial matches the label.



You would be surprised 
Also remember that purity =\= potency here


Even a board sponsor here is less than 50% dosed (I've only used one so idk about the rest)


----------



## MightyJohn (Mar 2, 2015)

6iron said:


> GH yes-Orals usually-Oils most are decent if what's in vial matches the label.



I have to agree there...especially on basic/cheaper oils(test, deca, eq, tren a)


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 2, 2015)

A couple years back, I was doing a fairly straight forward cut/prep cycle of prop/tren/mast/var.  At one point I was doing over a gram of tren a week.  At first it made training near impossible, felt like i'd been hit by a train, but had striations and feathering and loved it, but washing myself in the shower felt like washing someone else in my pubic area. ALL nerves were shut down.  I felt nothing.  Sex was just not happening, mentally and surely not physically.  I looked delicious on the beach, probably under 5%, but, was good for nothing.  That's straight up honesty there people.  You see people looking insanely fucking hot both male and female and you would be horrifically disappointed with them if you got them where you wanted them!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 5, 2015)

Damn some of this cycles are huge. The most I have done is just over 2g and that was your standard test and deca cycle with an adrol kickstart. I have run 100mg tren a per day and that was incredible. I think I will have to do a few big cycles in the next few years before lowering down


----------



## K1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Since the 'First Cycle' thread got started I figured I would bump this one back up too...Always good to see what crazy shit we have done


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 16, 2017)

My cycle now is not huge but plenty...

40mg test p per day
40mg tren a per day
40mg mast p per day
50mg adrol per day
25mg proviron per day
5iu humalog, 2iu hgh, 3ml synthetine and 2 ml syntheselen pre workout.

I just added in the 50mg adrol. Next I will up the injectables to 50mg each. Then I will up the proviron to 50mg.


----------



## squatster (Jun 16, 2017)

K1 said:


> Here is one of the SHIC's I ran years back...Put a lot of mass on but was rough on the body (only ended up doing 3 or 4 of these types of shics in total...just too much wear on the body):
> 
> days01-07 500mg Sust/ed
> days08-14 400mg NPP/ed
> ...


I like the looks of this cycle - but the arimadex is way to high. That alone would make you feel like shit.
The growth - i would rather by a car then spend that money 30 iu  pr day - wow


----------



## squatster (Jun 16, 2017)

The last run i did was
150mg tren A -Mon-wed-fri and so on
150 mg test P-Mon-Wed-Fri and so on
50 mg. Winny- mon-wed-fri
50 mg. Masteron mon we fri
1 cc sust - Tue-Thur-Sat and so on
20 mg superdrol 4 weeks on 4 weeks off
40 mg anavar in between superdrol
30mg mk-677 pr day
.5 mg arimadex sun- thur
20 mg. Proviron pr day 
Feel like I am missing some thing
Nothing huge but boy did I look and feel good


----------



## AR-15 (Jun 17, 2017)

Man I run some semi high doses but I keep it way simpler on number of compounds. I use the old KISS rule. Guess I'm just a simple man....AR....


----------



## K1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Big A said:


> Up to 3g/week sustanon
> up to 1g/week deca or eq
> 75mg tren ED or EOD
> up to 50mg/d d-bol or 150mg/d a-50 4 weeks on 4 weeks off
> ...



There's a Pro's cycle for you!

What was the count per week again...Between everything (gear, supps, etc) wasn't it like 147 injects per week:muscles:


----------



## aon1 (Jun 17, 2017)

K1 said:


> There's a Pro's cycle for you!
> 
> What was the count per week again...Between everything (gear, supps, etc) wasn't it like 147 injects per week:muscles:





I'm curious how much ai and caber, to see how different they dose compared to what you see on the boards if at all


----------



## squatster (Jun 17, 2017)

K1 said:


> There's a Pro's cycle for you!
> 
> What was the count per week again...Between everything (gear, supps, etc) wasn't it like 147 injects per week:muscles:



K1- How long don you think they would run this kind of cycle?
Weeks?
months?
years?


----------



## K1 (Jun 17, 2017)

aon1 said:


> I'm curious how much ai and caber, to see how different they dose compared to what you see on the boards if at all



Maybe Big A will have time to come in and answer?!



squatster said:


> K1- How long don you think they would run this kind of cycle?
> Weeks?
> months?
> years?



I know I have asked Big A specifically before and have talked to many other Pros over the years...But at this point I don't remember?!

Would have to be a question for Big A to answer.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jun 17, 2017)

Shit im very interested in knowing too. I hope Big A stops by and enlightens us.


----------



## squatster (Jun 18, 2017)

Funny- one of my first posts on pm in 2006 big A ripped me apart but I was to stupid to back off


----------



## Marky boy (Jul 3, 2017)

Anymore sick cycles lol?


----------



## Jblack (Jul 4, 2017)

Far from sick but my current one is 100 prop/300 cyp/800 Primo. 50mg proviron. 4 iu humatrope 4am and 4 iu blacks pre workout (6 hours post first shot) and 4 iu log pre and post workout. Just started this week excited to see how I do w a more gh slin approach than in the past where it was 600 test 600 deca and 300 mast. I tried 1gram of test w 750 mg eq a week with 40 mg turnibol 5 iu gh a day. I put some great size on but I was watery and felt awful. I prefer lower mod test longer and w a high Primo. I feel better all around.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jul 5, 2017)

SuperTest525-4200mg/wk1-14..
Deca 900mg/wk1-12
Masteron-600mg/wk
Dbol 75mg/day
Anadrol- 50mg/day
Proviron-100mg/day
T3- 100mcg/day
T4-400mcg/day
GH-5IU/DAY


----------



## aon1 (Jul 5, 2017)

LuKiFeR said:


> SuperTest525-4200mg/wk1-14..
> Deca 900mg/wk1-12
> Masteron-600mg/wk
> Dbol 75mg/day
> ...






Damn looks like I need more gear..lol

Seriously though what was your weight/ fat% start and finish on that, what was the true gains of that run


----------



## jameslby (Jul 5, 2017)

Did you guys use raw steroids powder or finished product like tablets and injections. 


從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## K1 (Jul 5, 2017)

jameslby said:


> Did you guys use raw steroids powder or finished product like tablets and injections.



What would that matter?!

I used all finished products...Pretty sure everyone in this thread did as well?! Not sure why it would have mattered whether the products were produced in-house or purchased through a vendor?!

I know in regards to my cycle posted in this thread...There were very few that were homebrewing during that time.


----------



## jameslby (Jul 5, 2017)

K1 said:


> What would that matter?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thx. Got it. Cause I saw people buy raw steroids powder and then cook at home. I'm new here to learn how to build lean muscle. So I was confused. 
Thx bro. 


從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## K1 (Jul 5, 2017)

jameslby said:


> Thx. Got it. Cause I saw people buy raw steroids powder and then cook at home. I'm new here to learn how to build lean muscle. So I was confused.
> Thx bro.



I gotcha...Yes, lots of guys brew their own stuff...Me, I know nothing about that, was always easier just buying it from someone that's already done the pain in the ass part lol?!

From reading threads, it's a very easy process but also and easy process to fuck up...Good chance on contaminating your shit and not even knowing it when you inject!

But we have a really solid Conversions section here...You can definitely learn everything you wanted to know about brewing your own from raws there!


----------



## Big A (Jul 5, 2017)

aon1 said:


> I'm curious how much ai and caber, to see how different they dose compared to what you see on the boards if at all



1 caber EOD and 1 Femara/twice per week.


----------



## Big A (Jul 5, 2017)

squatster said:


> K1- How long don you think they would run this kind of cycle?
> Weeks?
> months?
> years?



Always dictated by the monthly blood test results. But because the results were always perfect I would stop when mentally I would get sick of the injections/routine and needed a break.


----------



## Gizmo (Jul 5, 2017)

Most I've ever ran is
400mg test/week
400mg mast/week
400mg tren/week
60mg var/day

Also the best cycle I've ever ran.


----------

